# New Pit



## James..94 (Apr 4, 2011)

Decided to build my-self a pit for my bearded dragons.
The area is aprox. 4mx5m.





Any ideas on suitable plants would be much appreciated.

Cheers James


----------



## sookie (Apr 4, 2011)

:shock:Impressed by the size of your up and coming pit.My beardies have MONDO grass in clumps in their enclosures.They nibble on it a little but it doesn't seem to hurt them.And a few birdsnest ferns.....same deal.
hope this gets you started
Cheers


----------



## James..94 (Apr 4, 2011)

sookie said:


> :shock:Impressed by the size of your up and coming pit.My beardies have MONDO grass in clumps in their enclosures.They nibble on it a little but it doesn't seem to hurt them.And a few birdsnest ferns.....same deal.
> hope this gets you started
> Cheers


 
Thanks 
I was thinking maybe some kangaroo paw. Would that harm them?


----------



## dossy (Apr 4, 2011)

put a small pond in there 

what about things like cacti , black boy ( i think thats what they are called) and desert type of plants


----------



## James..94 (Apr 4, 2011)

dossy said:


> put a small pond in there
> 
> what about things like cacti , black boy ( i think thats what they are called) and desert type of plants


 
Ok Hayden come round and help me make it


----------



## dossy (Apr 4, 2011)

fine i will, aslong as i get there currnt tank  hehe


----------



## James..94 (Apr 4, 2011)

dossy said:


> fine i will, aslong as i get there currnt tank  hehe


 
Ummmmm not a chance.


----------

